# How to Make Coffee Without a Coffee Maker?



## AIMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

Preparing a coffee without a coffee maker seems impossible because of the amount of coffee machines on the market. However, there are several preparation options that are very simple and easy to make without a coffee maker. You will wonder how to make coffee without a coffee maker is possible and the answer is that there are different homemade methods that will allow you to prepare a delicious and quality coffee.

If you want to learn how to prepare a coffee without a coffee maker, because you don't have one of them, get your favorite coffee ready and read on. You will find that it is simpler than you imagined, since you only need basic cooking instruments. The final result will surprise you with its texture, flavor and aroma. With this method you can enjoy your daily cup of coffee without much effort. In addition, once preparing the coffee, you can add milk and make delicious cappuccinos or lattes. Do not forget to decorate with cinnamon or cocoa.

*Is it possible to make coffee without a coffee maker?*

Yes, it is possible to prepare a good tasting coffee without having a coffee maker. For this there are other methods that you can use, which are very fast and simple. However, the method you use may change depending on the type of coffee: instant or ground. In the case of instant coffee powder, the process is simpler because it can be mixed with water or milk. This coffee has no residue. On the contrary, ground coffee leaves a residue that must be removed, so the process is different.

*How to make a good coffee without a coffee maker?*

Depending on the type of coffee you choose to use, you can make coffee without a coffee maker using the following methods, taking into account the type of coffee:

*1. Instant coffee:* Ground coffee in a very fine way, you can prepare it in two very simple ways. For this you will need to choose from 6 to 8 oz. Of your favorite coffee powder and 250 ml approx. Of water.

*Microwave:* in a large cup, heat water until it boils. For this you will need 1 to 2 minutes depending on the power of your microwave. Then, you should take out the cup very carefully and add the coffee. You can add sugar or sweetener to taste.

*In a pot:* if you prefer, you can prepare coffee in a pot. For this you must place the water portion of a cup in the pot. You can put it on medium or high heat until it boils and turn off the stove. Finally, pour the water into the cup, add the coffee and stir with a spoon.

*2. Ground coffee:* refers to the coffee bean that has been ground, but is not completely fine. Therefore, you need to get rid of the coffee bean that is not pleasant for consumption. You may be wondering how to make coffee without a coffee maker in different ways? The ground coffee can be prepared in the following ways:

*In a pot:* in a container such as a pot or teapot you must place water until boiling. Then add 1 or 2 teaspoons of your ground coffee and let stand. The appropriate rest time is 5 minutes or more. Then, you can serve the coffee cup slowly and making sure that it is erased from the bottom in your coffee.

*With a paper filter:* it consists of a preparation very similar to that of drip machines. For this you will need a paper filter, no matter the size. The next step is to heat the water to a boil. Meanwhile you will add the right amount of coffee to the filter. Once you have the coffee contained, you will need a thread to close the bag at the top. That is, the filter will have a shape similar to a tea bag. Finally, you must introduce the filter tightly closed to hot water and wait for 3 to 4 minutes. Remove the wet filter and enjoy.

*With a strainer: *for this preparation you will need a strainer with very small holes . This is because you have to separate the coffee bean. To prepare this coffee without a coffee maker, you will need to do the same procedure as the first method: heat water, introduce coffee and let stand. After you have done these steps, you will put in strainer on the top of your cup and serve the coffee. The function of the strainer is to separate the eraser so that your coffee is not left with annoying residues.

*Fabric filter:* if you have a fabric filter at home, you know that this is perfect for coffee preparations. In addition, it is an accessory that can be washed and reused repeatedly. To prepare the coffee you must put in a pot or kettle water to boil. On the other hand, you must insert the cloth filter into the cup and add 1 or 2 teaspoons of coffee inside the filter. Once the water is ready, you should water it on the cloth filter with the coffee. Make sure the filter is long enough or hold it by hand so that the coffee is not going to be watered by the edges. The idea is for the water to dip in coffee and filter its flavor through the bottom of the filter. Finally, take out the filter from the cup after a few minutes and enjoy.

*What other drinks can be prepared without a coffee maker?*

Once you have prepared the coffee with any of the methods mentioned above, you are ready to add more ingredients or decorations. This means that you can prepare delicious cappuccinos or lattes simply by adding foamy milk. You can easily prepare this with a hand blender or even with a conventional one. Remember to do this during the heat process or when the milk is already hot.

You can also decorate your coffee without a coffee maker with whipped cream, cinnamon or cocoa. You can even add chocolate or caramel sauce , make figures and enjoy a delicious drink.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Essay, you related to Ajohn


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Making coffee without a coffee making machine is very achievable. But you'll usually need some equipment - filter, filter holders, grinder (which is a type of machine) perhaps.

Almost everything in the OP is wrong.

You don't need to separate the grounds from the coffee (just waiting for the grounds to sink & pouring/skimming off the surface oils/silt is doable) & a strainer is a poor tool to do this with anyway.

1-2 teaspoons of coffee is not a realistic dose for a typical mug of coffee. 2 level desert spoons might do for a little 4-5oz cup, but 3 level tablespoons would be more like it for an 8oz mug. Ideally you would us weight, via scales, using 15-18 times the weight of the dose in brew water.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Has the OP never heard of a kettle, mug, spoon and a jar instant? Maybe it's too much equipment lol


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Good joke.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> Has the OP never heard of a kettle, mug, spoon and a jar instant? Maybe it's too much equipment lol


Number 1 method was instant!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Number 1 method was instant!


 I gave up reading way before then ha ha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AIMoon said:


> Preparing a coffee without a coffee maker seems impossible because of the amount of coffee machines on the market. However, there are several preparation options that are very simple and easy to make without a coffee maker. You will wonder how to make coffee without a coffee maker is possible and the answer is that there are different homemade methods that will allow you to prepare a delicious and quality coffee.
> 
> If you want to learn how to prepare a coffee without a coffee maker, because you don't have one of them, get your favorite coffee ready and read on. You will find that it is simpler than you imagined, since you only need basic cooking instruments. The final result will surprise you with its texture, flavor and aroma. With this method you can enjoy your daily cup of coffee without much effort. In addition, once preparing the coffee, you can add milk and make delicious cappuccinos or lattes. Do not forget to decorate with cinnamon or cocoa.
> 
> ...


 Fabulous first post and an informative read....thank you, please keep them coming. I am sure people learnt a lot from this post. For me method 1 was of particular interest.


----------



## AIMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Fabulous first post and an informative read....thank you, please keep them coming. I am sure people learnt a lot from this post. For me method 1 was of particular interest.


 Thank you. Only you appreciate me.
Others are making criticism. They should give a suggestion to make it better.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

AIMoon said:


> Thank you. Only you appreciate me.
> Others are making criticism. They should give a suggestion to make it better.


Ah. I can see why you might think that....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Ah. I can see why you might think that....


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

AIMoon said:


> Thank you. Only you appreciate me.
> Others are making criticism. They should give a suggestion to make it better.


 MWJB offered feedback on your methods.

I guess I'll offer feedback on the whole thing in general. 1. Instant coffee is not "ground in a very fine way". 2. Ground coffee refers to ground coffee of any size. Not sure what you mean by "not completely fine". I think you need to look into how instant coffee is actually made because you seem to think it's just finely ground beans.

You should remove the instant coffee section entirely because it's pointless. Nobody needs a guide for it.

Then revise your ground coffee methods because you haven't really listed any that will result in a good brew.

Finally you can't make lattes or cappuccinos without espresso as they are espresso based drinks. You are advising people to make poor and weak brews or use instant and then foam milk using a microwave and whisk (not actually a problem) to add to that coffee which will result in a weak white coffee not a latte or cappuccino or any other espresso based drink.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

AIMoon said:


> Thank you. Only you appreciate me.
> Others are making criticism. They should give a suggestion to make it better.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

One easy method my other half uses (and she works for a coffee roasting company) is to put one teaspoon of espresso grind coffee in a cup and add hot water. When it's settled she'll drink it. Simples...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> One easy method my other half uses (and she works for a coffee roasting company) is to put one teaspoon of espresso grind coffee in a cup and add hot water. When it's settled she'll drink it. Simples...


Ah the eastern block method. It still makes me wonder how they don't even bother to carefully pour off into a different vessel to get rid of the majority of grounds


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I think Tim Wendleboe does the same - watched it somewhere. Just uses the cupping method / ratios and has that on a morning.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I think Tim Wendleboe does the same - watched it somewhere. Just uses the cupping method / ratios and has that on a morning.


start off a day with... work! dude is a maniac


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I thought your post was a tongue in cheek joke Almoon. After drinking too much caffeine maybe ?



AIMoon said:


> *How to make a good coffee without a coffee maker?*
> 
> Depending on the type of coffee you choose to use, you can make coffee without a coffee maker using the following methods, taking into account the type of coffee:
> 
> *1. Instant coffee:* Ground coffee in a very fine way, you can prepare it in two very simple ways. For this you will need to choose from 6 to 8 oz. Of your favorite coffee powder and 250 ml approx. Of water.


 'Good coffee' and 'instant coffee' are not terms I would expect to see together!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I think Tim Wendleboe does the same - watched it somewhere. Just uses the cupping method / ratios and has that on a morning.


That's my go-to too if I'm in a hotel and trying to travel light so left the aeropress at home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

edit


----------



## AIMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> MWJB offered feedback on your methods.
> 
> I guess I'll offer feedback on the whole thing in general. 1. Instant coffee is not "ground in a very fine way". 2. Ground coffee refers to ground coffee of any size. Not sure what you mean by "not completely fine". I think you need to look into how instant coffee is actually made because you seem to think it's just finely ground beans.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Rob 1  This one is good suggestion. Next time I'll try to add more valuable point.


----------



## AIMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

Rhys said:


> One easy method my other half uses (and she works for a coffee roasting company) is to put one teaspoon of espresso grind coffee in a cup and add hot water. When it's settled she'll drink it. Simples...


 Yeah. Very simples


----------



## AIMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

MildredM said:


> I thought your post was a tongue in cheek joke Almoon. After drinking too much caffeine maybe ?
> 
> 'Good coffee' and 'instant coffee' are not terms I would expect to see together!


 Oh. Then enjoy the joke


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Lawrence L Crowell said:


> These are very exclusive coffee makers, with details that are impossible to find in normal or mid-range domestic coffee machines, and with designs or bodies that are already visible to the eye. Of course, its price is also above average and to get one of these high-end coffee machines we must prepare a budget above _$149 or $599_.The quality must be paid, of course.


 Thank you, Lawrence. I'd hope that much of a coffee machine is visible to the eye.


----------

